# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  sealing of wall tiles to floor tile joint

## awaye

Is a bead of sealer required between the area that ceramic wall tiles meet the floor tiles (out side of the shower recess) but in the bath room proper.

----------


## anangia

I do not think so. 
However, in my recent bathroom reno, I put silicon only because: 
1. grout generally breaks in those areas due to movement and starts to look ugly 
2. we were able to get silicon of the same color as the grout we used everywhere else. Hence it just blends in quite nicely.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

In wet areas it's common to seal the bottom tile to the floor tile. 
It's probably more important to leave a gap between the floor tile and the wall to allow for movement. 
Sealing the wall to floor joint is good practice outside the shower as it prevents anything getting into the space between the floor tile and wall.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## cyclic

I can't remember the time frame but before we had silicone we used grout with little or no problems. 
A bathroom I reno'd in 1993 has grout and is still good today.

----------

